# Xenonauts



## tommers (Jun 4, 2011)

I went to play X-Com today and there was a thing on Steam telling me about a sequel.

That looks rubbish, first person shooter FFS, but a comment on there led me to xenonauts....

http://www.xenonauts.com/

Which actually looks like it might be alright.  Pre-ordering allows you to get the latest build... it's out later this year....

http://www.pcgamer.com/2011/05/10/x...-first-ground-combat-screens-and-walkthrough/


----------



## tommers (May 9, 2012)

Xenonauts has a demo out now, on their kickstarter page.

www.*kickstarter*.com/projects/69341191/*xenonauts*

If you love X-Com then you really should play this. I am in love with it.

http://thebaneofqueequeg.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/xenonauts-kickstarter.html


----------



## tommers (Jun 15, 2014)

OK,  so this has been "released".   That's in quotations because it's a "soft launch"  (  ).   They're on version 1.0.6 so it's complete but the official launch is soon once they've sorted out media etc. 

I haven't played it since 2012 but got it today and it's lovely.   Only just finished the first ground mission but it looks really good. 

If you're interested then get it quick cos the price will go up once it's properly released.   It's 11.99 on humble.


----------



## golightly (Jun 17, 2014)

Cheers tommers.  I'll have a look at this.  I fancy something that a bit different from the usual fare.


----------



## tommers (Jun 17, 2014)

golightly said:


> Cheers tommers.  I'll have a look at this.  I fancy something that a bit different from the usual fare.


Yeah do it.  I'm having lots of fun with it.  He was talking about releasing properly yesterday so I guess it'll happen today. 

It's original X-com with much nicer graphics. Not too far in but I can see some things I thought were missing will come in later on.  I like the cold war setting. He's removed a lot of the inventory management and a couple of the early weapons but replaced them with stuff like a riot shield and flash grenades. 

I like it.


----------



## tommers (Jun 17, 2014)

Open X-com has also just been released btw.   That's an open source version of the original with lots of usability improvements, interface tweaks and more options.   It's pretty cool if you like the original. 

It's also free.

Apparently there is also an Android port in progress. God bless the Internet.


----------



## sim667 (Jun 17, 2014)

Xenonauts just sound like its about racists in space


----------

